# teamviewer never start with windows start, how to fix this problem



## tester222 (Jul 4, 2011)

hi guys i need your help i got win xp o/s on my pc, i install teamviewer 5 or 6 both of them never start with windows, i try a lot of things & configuring from last over week, none fix this problem. 

Like i go to Extras, Options , i check box start teamviewer with windows, and i create permanent password then click ok to save changes then restart PC, after this i never see teamviewer.exe running in task manager or i don't see any icon in tray bar. But when i double click on teamviewer then shows in task mgr. But i want to start with windows.

so i like to know how the teamviewer start with windows, what else i have to try to start with windows.

hopefully waiting for your replies.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Bring up Task manager - CTRL+Alt+Delete - and see if a process called Teamviewer_Service.exe is running. If it's in Task Manager, TV is running. If not, uninstall it, download the latest version and reinstall as an Administrator.


----------



## TeamViewer (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi,
can you please send us your TeamViewer logfiles to [email protected]? We will check them and try to find a solution.
Regards
Inga, TeamViewer


----------

